# ipad mini..no sim card



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok. Just unboxed my new ipad mini 64g wi/fi and ATT 4g. There's no sim card in the box. Is that sold separately or something?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It should already be installed. If I remember correctly, mine was.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

When I turned it on to set it up, the message "no sim" came up in the right corner where conectivity is usually displayed. Opened the card slot and it is empty and no card in the box.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Huh.. That's odd. Do you have an AT&T store close?


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Bought it from a store on amazon. Contacted customer service and all that can be done is return it according to them. All amazon does is ship it for the store. So it goes back and I'll just buy one from best buy or something. Frustrating though. All ready to play with my new toy and it doesn't work. Grrrr!!

Thanks for your quick replies though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

AT&T should be able to just give you a SIM card if you have one near.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm. Good idea.There is an AT&T store near me. I'll check tomorrow...worst case they say no and I still return it. Just hope they don't try to sell me everything in the store.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nah, they're usually pretty good about it.... And of you already have an AT&T account for your cell phone, they can add your iPad onto your account so you don't have to pay them separately


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

After finally finding an AT&T store (seems they don't update their store locator maps very often. Went into a Barnes & Noble, Radio Shack and a Sprint store to ask where the AT&T store was before I found it.)They gave me a SIM card. Customer service had me up and running in just a few minutes. Just a matter of transferring my account from my old iPad2 to my new mini. Loving this little iPad.


----------

